# Help name my new bundle of fluff!!



## Amelia (May 3, 2013)

Eeeeeeeee!! So for Christmas this year I'm FINALLY getting another Ragdoll kitten. I have wanted another Ragdoll ever since I lost my first one too soon 3 years ago -- he was only 3 years old. I'm getting the one on the left. He will be a seal bicolor. I really hope he gets on with my existing dog and of course my 2 little ratties! In my experience Ragdolls don't tend to have much of a "killer instinct" so I think I can train him to not eat my girls lol.

Names names names?! I hate human names for pets -- my partner wants to name is BORIS! Over my dead body. I will also kill anyone who suggests either Fluffy or Snowball!! 

I can't WAIT to meet him -- after he makes his 600mile journey on a plane from the top of the North Island on New Zealand to my hometown in Christchurch, South isl, NZ. He is due to arrive early January.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

Awww...so cute. The contrasting ear colour and those lovely blue eyes are like magic. I am sure some forum members have more of a creative mind than I have, but I was going to suggest waiting until you get him to see what his personality is like first before naming him.


----------

